# sled



## bsmoot (May 6, 2010)

When I make my cut on my tablesaw sled how high does blade need to be 1/2" 1/4"


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

the post is a few days old and maybe you found the answer but,i would assume just above your material,or have the gullets of the blade just above your material.


----------



## flskipper (Apr 13, 2008)

The same as for cutting without the sled, with the gullets of the saw blade just above the material being cut.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Interestingly, my Freud blades have instructions to position them so that 1/2 of a TOOTH is above the work. So basically half the gullet is exposed, not the whole gullet. If you do like the instructions say, you get super clean edges top and bottom, too high or too low and you start to see tear out top or bottom depending on if you're high or low.

Other than that, I've always used the "expose the gullet" method.


----------

